# Holtville Raceway May 17th, 2003



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Dave Turner of Turner Motorsports is having an event for the benefit of the track. Cost to run ALL day with no run groups is ONLY $40 !!. 
ALL proceeds will go towards track repair and improvment !
Holtville Raceway is in the town of Holtville about 10 miles east of El Centro, CA on I-8.

This is a great opportunity to try out your car on a race track for cheap ! As this is an old (WW2 era) airport you have a TON of paved runoff if you get a little too exuberant 

Several members from .net will be there including myself, driving my 2002 Altima.

Check THIS thread


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Is there a place where i can find more information about this event?


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

mrfox said:


> *Is there a place where i can find more information about this event? *


It's quite an informal event....You can contact Dave Turner and get more info from him.

http://www.daveturner.com/


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

BAC said:


> *Dave Turner of Turner Motorsports is having an event for the benefit of the track. Cost to run ALL day with no run groups is ONLY $40 !!.
> ALL proceeds will go towards track repair and improvment !
> Holtville Raceway is in the town of Holtville about 10 miles east of El Centro, CA on I-8.
> 
> ...


Do you know if someone from forums was there with a turbo'd sentra? I have a video from a guy w/ a camaro that has the sentra spinning, it's cool though cause the camaro guy couldn't catch him until he spun, it's a SS.


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Talk about back from the dead*

I was searching to see if Holtville was still around today and came across this post on google. Holy crap, that turbo se-r that spun out in front of the Camaro SS was mine. Does anyone know how I can get a hold of that video?


----------



## abnerbert (Sep 14, 2010)

If raceway sells twice as much for $0.05 per gallon profit in the same amount of time the earn just as much money, and high volume dealers often get more favorable prices because the manufactures do business the same way.


----------

